# sus 250 + pct



## Swacka (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm getting ready to run my first cycle of aas and was told that sus 250 is a good place to start. I'm really wondering about my pct and whats appropriate. Everywhere I look I'm seeing that I should take a serm, ai, and hcg. But the person I'm getting my cycle from says that taking the viradex xt, liverfix 52, and hardcore test will serve me just fine. So I'm wanting to ask people with more experience in this area what I should really be doing. Listening to my guy or following recommendations to go with something like nolvadex, aromasin, and hcg. Any and all input is appreciated


----------



## JMedic79 (Jan 20, 2012)

i would imagine that "everywhere you look" regarding your research for pct is in these forums. the recommendations that you are asking for will be the same as every other post about proper pct. SERM, AI, HCG.


----------



## Swacka (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok well I obviously want to be as safe as possible so I want the right stuff. Ive found nolva for. 78 per pill and arimidex for 5.48 per pill. Do those prices sound right?


----------

